# .  >   -  -

## _

""           .      -        .

     ,      . ,         ,   .

    ? :Wink:

----------


## Abra

...  ...  ... ,    ...

----------


## asa

""  ... .       1  (        ). 
,            -  .      ,   , ,     "",         .
     ,   ,         .

----------


## Shure

!!!!
              ....    .... .....
 !!!!

----------


## asa

> !!!!


 ,  !

----------


## Shure

....
... .....    ,
    ,       ....? ..?...
          ...    ...    ....  .........    50....

----------


## faust

,   ,    ?     .   ,       (  ...).   .
,   .       ?

----------


## Abra

.  ,  . ,   ...
,      ,     ,     ...          ..  ,    -  .

----------


## Abra

> ?


,     ...
 - , , , ,  -  ...
   .

----------


## faust

*Abra*,  ,     (,   ),  



> 


 


> 


      ? 




> 


  ?  ... .

----------


## asa

> ?


  ,      ,         "",  .       60  (    ).    (     "")    ,    .     ,         ,     .       .     .
 ,  ,     ,      (   )    ,     ,  .    ,     .      ,       .       ,   .    , ..     .    -  ,     -   .   -    .

----------


## asa

*Abra*, *<b>faust</b>*,     ,    !

----------


## Shure

*<b>asa</b>*,     !!!!
 :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## faust

> ,    .


 ?



> -   .


,     .   ...

   ...     ,   3-, ,   .     .  ,      .



> ,    !


, , ...

----------


## _

http://www.euro-football.ru/news/shownews.php3?num=8940

----------


## asa

> 


   100%.      -     .

,  .    :   2002-2003 .        . ,    -     ,     "".        ...

----------

> *<b>asa</b>*,     !!!!
> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))



  .......   .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## IGORE

.       :Asthanos:

----------


## Abra

*<b>faust</b>*, ,       .          .   . 
            .

*<b>asa</b>*,    .    .   :Embarrassment:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Big Grin:

----------


## asa

> 


 *Abra*, ,  .   !  :Wow:  
    !  :Big Grin:

----------


## faust

*Abra*,  


> .


   ,       ...

,       ?

----------


## IGORE

.

----------


## asa

> .


       ,         .  ,   ...

----------


## Abra

*<b>asa</b>*,     ,    . *<b>asa</b>*,      ?
    ....

----------


## asa

> ....


--,     ...   :Hmm:

----------


## Shure

?.....

----------


## weo

,   .  ,    ,    .         ...,      (  ).  ,      ,        .. (         ).     ....  ,    . ...      -  .   ,           .
 ,       ,   .  (   ,   ),   (    2004,   )   ( ,   ,    ,   ).

----------


## asa

,     .      .  ""  ,  ""  (   - ).  ,      .

----------


## weo

> ""  ,  ""


    ,        ,          5  2- ,      ,      1-       ..   ,    -  , 100%-      ,   ,     ,      . ,           ,    -       .

----------


## lowway

,  ,       ? ,   :yes:

----------


## .

> ,  ,       ? ,


?

----------

!    .

----------


## .

> !    .


!  :Super:

----------

,  ,  .))     ?
,        .  .  :yes:

----------

> . ,   ))
>    ,   1\0  . 
>      5 -   .    ,    .
> 
>   . .
>   ))


        .  ,   ,   ,     .  , ,   .
    ,  ,         ,    .

----------


## .

**, ,      ,    ?   :Big Grin:

----------

> **, ,      ,    ?


 ,   .     ?  ,   35- -      .          ,       .

----------

> .


  . 



> ,   ,   ,     .


   .

----------

> . 
> 
>    .


, .       . :Wink:    ,    .

----------


## Vita.Ivanova

:    ,       -.    ?      .     ,     ? .

----------

?

----------


## interny

...

----------

-    ?

----------


## .

http://news.sport-express.ru/2011-09-07/460846/

----------


## .

70-     ,   ""   .   15     -       300  .  ""      (1962  1969)      (1963, 1965, 1971).           1968     1970 .         ,     , "", "" (), ""   "".

----------


## YUM

, ... :EEK!: 
  .    . 




> ""
> 22.12.2011 15:15
> 
>                 ""    6  ,     .
> 
>   ,  ,   2005        " """ " "     " "       6  .
> 
> "         " "    .   2006       100%-    ""    " "   ,     ,    20  ", -   .
> 
> ...

----------


## Gaus

,   ,       ,  ,     ,     --

----------

...

----------

